# baby casket plans



## bowht1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking for plans for a baby casket, we are working with a group who helps family's with a death by providing a free casket. My plans are to start building them, any info would be great.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us.

Google may help you. ( I am loathe to recommend a site I have not used myself)


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Rockler has casket plans as well as parts listed in their catalog but I think they are full size.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

With a little effort full size plans can be reduced proportionaly.


----------



## TimmerwerkTV (May 9, 2012)

i donkt know


----------

